# hat jemand erfahrung mit den beats by dr dre studio?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

hey leute, ich wollte mal von euch hören, was ihr von den beats by Dr Dre Studio haltet?


----------



## Sync (27. Oktober 2011)

Nicht viel.
Auf Boom Boom -Sound gezüchtete Kopfhörer, der für "Styler" gemacht wurde.. mehr Schein als Sein.. 
der Kopfhörer ist eine Bassmaschine und ziemlich unausgewogen. Das Design macht viel her.. der Klang leider nicht.. auf jeden Fall kein Klang der 300eu Wert ist in meinen Augen..

Ein Freund von mir hatte sie. Nach 3 Wochen ist der Bügel durchgebrochen.. nicht schön.. hat keinen Cent wieder gesehen..

Ich habe die Beats auch schon mal gehört und muss sagen, dass ich persönliche finde, dass sie kein Land gegen meinen Denon AH D 2000 sehen.

Edit: Warum hast du denn jetzt 2 Freds aufgemacht.. hätte man auch alles in deinem ersten klären können...


----------



## hydro (27. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn man auf den Klang und das Design steht, ist die Verarbeitung und Qualtität eher aus der 50€ Klasse.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du nur angeben willst und auf fette überzüchtete Bässe ohne Höhen und Mitten
stehst, greif zu  Außen hui innen pfui.

Und innen sollte einem bei einem Kopfhörer wichtiger sein.

Edit: Habe sie mal irgendwann in nem MM angehört
(Verkäufer: "Beste KH wo gibt") und ich dachte nur:


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

naja sagen wir so. ich habe zu hause einen teufel aureol Kopfhörer und jetzt bräuchte ich halt einen für draussen, dafür ist der teufel einfach zu klobig.

wisst ihr, ob man die Beats bei saturn oder Media Markt mal probe hören kann?

Ich müsste nur 180€ für die teile bezahlen, also nix mit 300€^^


----------



## bloodhound01 (27. Oktober 2011)

Und ich dachte ich bin der einzige der die Dinger für ******* hält


----------



## sipsap (27. Oktober 2011)

die müsste es jeden MM geben, da sie ne lizenz zum gelddrucken haben. 

Wie schon gesagt, wenn dir klang, verarbeitung und preisleistungsverhältnis völlig egal ist, DANN und nur dann würde ich sie mir kaufen.
sprich wenn du sie nur als sylingobjekt nutzt, wie man es auch wesc-kopfhörern macht. klingt drastisch, ist aber so.

wenn du sie dir anhören gehst, werden sie dir wahrscheinlich gefallen, da (und jetzt bitte nicht eingeschnappt sein) du ja nur den Teufel gewohnt bist und der ist naja ...

mit deinem budget wären soviele brauchbare KH drin


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

@sipsap

Volle Zustimmung! Du hast gut gesprochen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

also kann man die beats mit dem teufel vergleichen?
weil den finde ich eigentlich richtig geil

ich glaube, dann hatte ich bis jetzt wohl noch nie richtig geile Kopfhörer auf meinen Ohren.


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Hast du jemals andere Kopfhörer der jeweiligen Preisklasse gehört, oder bist du einer der vielen "Taubkäufer"? Nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn man einmal anfängt zu vergleichen, merkt man sehr, sehr schnell, welches Produkt gut und welches schlecht ist.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

naja sagen wir so, dass ist eigentlich eine spontane idee von mir.
ich möchte gerne neue kopfhörer für unterwegs, weil mich meine In Ears irgendwie nerven und da bin ich zuerst auf diese Beats gestossen, weil sie echt nice aussehen und einenn fetten bass haben sollen.

So richtig habe ich mich also mit dem Thema noch nicht beschäftigt und deswegen habe ich diesen Thread gestartet um eure Meinungen zu hören.

ach ja und zu den teufel kann ich nur sagen, dass sie zum zocken umd zum filme schauen echt gut sind, allerdings ist der sound an meinem ipod längst nich so gut wie am PC.


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Also kann ich daß als Verneinung auf meine Frage werten, ob du dich vor dem Kauf der Produkte eingehend informiert hast?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

wie gesagt ich informiere mich jetzt gerade.
aber es stimmt, ich war ein sogenannter taubkäufer


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du damals verglichen hättest, wäre es vermutlich nicht der Teufel geworden. 



Hast du einen Hifi Fachhändler in deiner Nähe? MM/Saturn sind nämlich auf einigen Gründen nicht zum Probehören geeignet.


----------



## sipsap (27. Oktober 2011)

oder fragen wir mal so: was ist dir an kopfhörern für unterwegs wichtig? klein? sound? aussehen?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

ne ich habe leider keinen hifi laden o.Ä. in der Nähe, da ich in einem kleinen dorf lebe.

für den kopfhörer ist mir wichtig, dass er druckvollen bass hat, weil ich meistens hardstyle, hip hop und dubstep höre.
Er sollte relativ klein und handlich sein und auch einigermaßen nach was aussehen.


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Guten Bass haben alle Hifi Geräte ab einer gewissen Preisklasse. Fragt sich nur, ob du es magst, wenn die Aufnahme durch den Kopfhörer noch weiter aufgepumpt wird.
Gerade bei HipHop kann dies schnell nerven. Dadu leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit den einzelnen Abstimmungen hast, solltest du dich anfangs nicht auf Bassschleudern konzentrieren, sondern auch mal etwas neutraleres, analytischeres hören.


----------



## Betschi (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich höre auch Hardstyle und Dubstep. Zuhause nutze ich einen DT 770 Pro und für unterwegs habe ich meine Westone UM2. Ich persönlich finde beide sehr gut, da sie "mehr" Bass haben als andere KH, aber dennoch ausgewogen klingen. Ob du soviel Geld ausgeben willst, ist deine Entscheidung


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

mmmhhhh.....
welche KH würdet ihr mir denn für den Ausseneinsatz empfehlen in der Preisklasse??


----------



## sipsap (27. Oktober 2011)

Denon AH-D 1100 Hifi-Kopfhörer schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik

recht klein trotzdem ohrumschließend, isoliert recht gut und hat BASS (der aber auch qualitativ gut ist)


----------



## iceman650 (27. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal nach den Sennheiser HD25-II Adidas Originals. 
Hauen gut bass raus, und vielleicht auch den HD25-II ohne Adidas für weitaus weniger Geld, sieht nur anders aus. Sind in etwa so robust, dass sie den dritten Weltkrieg überstehen 

Mfg, ice


----------



## PEG96 (27. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt, die HD25 sind sehr empfehlenswert. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Frederic


----------



## HAWX (27. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du damals verglichen hättest, wäre es vermutlich nicht der Teufel geworden.



Hast du den schonmal gehört?


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, ich hab mit den mal bestellt und fand ihn für das Geld zu teuer.


----------



## HAWX (27. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich hab mit den mal bestellt und fand ihn für das Geld zu teuer.



Der hatte aber wahrscheinlich nicht so eine Mittenschwäche oder?


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Nein, es war einfach der Gesamteindruck. Vielleicht bin mittlerweile einfach zu verwöhnt.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (27. Oktober 2011)

joa vllt. bist du schon zu lange high end sound gewöhnt

noch ein wichtiger punkt für kopfhörer sind, dass sie sehr gut aussengeräusche dämmen.

ach ja und warum ist es suboptimal bei MM oder saturn Probe zu hören?
Wisst ihr, wo man sich KH bestellen kann, um sie zu testen und wenn sie dann doof sind, sie einfach wieder zurückschicken kann?


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

> joa vllt. bist du schon zu lange high end sound gewöhnt


High-End? Kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht leisten.



> ach ja und warum ist es suboptimal bei MM oder saturn Probe zu hören?


zu laute Umgebung
man kann keine eigene Musik mitbringen
die Kopfhörer sind an unzureichender Quelle angeschlossen
man hat keine Ruhe, kann sich also nicht gemütlich hinsetzen
nervende, inkompetente Verkäufer


----------



## hydro (27. Oktober 2011)

> bist du schon zu lange high end sound gewöhnt


mit nuBoxen und nem K601 



> ach ja und warum ist es suboptimal bei MM oder saturn Probe zu hören?


Kannst du ruhig machen, da kannste gleich die Isolation testen und die Wiedergabe von schlechten Medien mit schlechten Quellen. Also reale Bedingungen!


----------



## Blue_Gun (27. Oktober 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> mit nuBoxen und nem K601


 
Nja, wenn du das High-End nennst..

@Topic Könntest dir mal die K518 dj von AKG anhören. Sind halt mehr basslastig als andere, habe sie auch selbst schon gehört.

mfg


----------



## hydro (27. Oktober 2011)

> Nja, wenn du das High-End nennst..


Gibts etwa noch besseres?


----------



## spionkaese (27. Oktober 2011)

Blue_Gun schrieb:


> Nja, wenn du das High-End nennst..
> 
> @Topic Könntest dir mal die K518 dj von AKG anhören. Sind halt mehr basslastig als andere, habe sie auch selbst schon gehört.
> 
> mfg


 Joa, die sind nett 
Basslastig und geschlossen, genau das richtige.


hydro schrieb:


> Gibts etwa noch besseres?


 K701, evtl. K340(ist aber schon älter) mit Mod, mehr kenn ich nicht (hab auch nur den K340 gehört, der 701 beruht auf den Eindrücken anderer und dem Preis)


----------



## Madz (27. Oktober 2011)

Mein Audioequipment ist eher besseres Einsteigerhifi, aber sich kein High-End.


----------



## sipsap (28. Oktober 2011)

hydro schrieb:


> Gibts etwa noch besseres?


 
meine fresse er meint das sarkastisch


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Oktober 2011)

meint ihr, ich könnte mit dem sound der beats studio zufrieden sein, wenn ich nur 'standartkram' gewöhnt bin?

weil in vielen videos bzw. tests wird er sund echt hochgelobt, das einzig negative ist meistens nur der Preis.

wobei die von 300€ sprechen, ich die dinger aber für 180 gesehen hab.


----------



## HAWX (28. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> meint ihr, ich könnte mit dem sound der beats studio zufrieden sein, wenn ich nur 'standartkram' gewöhnt bin?



Gefallen wird er dir wenn du nichts besseres kennst aber du wirst dich schwarz ärgern, wenn du mal einen guten KH hörst der vielleicht sogar weniger kostet.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Oktober 2011)

mmmhhhhhh.... da haste wol recht.

haste denn noch eine empfehlung für einen KH, der ca. 180€ kostet, gut aussieht und n topsound hat?


----------



## HAWX (28. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> mmmhhhhhh.... da haste wol recht.
> 
> haste denn noch eine empfehlung für einen KH, der ca. 180 kostet, gut aussieht und n topsound hat?



Wie solllte der KH denn klanglich sein?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (28. Oktober 2011)

naja er sollte n fetten bass haben und dabei die restliche musik nicht zu sehr verfälschen bzw. der bass soll nicht alles andere übertönen


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2011)

Die beste Empfehlung ignorierst du scheinbar immer noch: Geh endlich Probehören oder bestell dir besser ein paar Kopfhörer nach Hause!


----------



## HAWX (28. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> naja er sollte n fetten bass haben und dabei die restliche musik nicht zu sehr verfälschen bzw. der bass soll nicht alles andere übertönen



Dann käme der Ultrasone HFI-580, Shure SRH840 oder eventuell noch der Beyerdynamic DT-770 in Frage.


----------



## iceman650 (28. Oktober 2011)

HAWX' Liste würde ich noch die Shure SRH750DJ anfügen.


----------



## HAWX (28. Oktober 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> HAWX' Liste würde ich noch die Shure SRH750DJ anfügen.



Jop den konnte ich aber leider noch nicht hören.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Oktober 2011)

habe denn die von euch vorgeschlagenen KH auch an einem nirmalen ipod classic einen guten Sound?

Oder nur an einer Hifi Anlage bzw. am Pc????


weil meine teufel z.b. klingen am ipod sehr viel schlechter als an meinem PC.
und meine sennheiser in Ears klingen überall gut.


----------



## HAWX (30. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> habe denn die von euch vorgeschlagenen KH auch an einem nirmalen ipod classic einen guten Sound?
> 
> Oder nur an einer Hifi Anlage bzw. am Pc????
> 
> ...



Ich kann jetzt nicht abschätzen wie gut der iPod Classic als Zuspieler fungiert aber mein Ultrasone HFI-580 klingt auch am iPhone noch sehr vernünftig. Zwar schlechter als am AV-R aber immernoch besser als die Beats.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (30. Oktober 2011)

am besten wäre echt, wenn ich die KH an meinem ipod testen kann.....
ich weiss auch nich, ob es unterschiede als wiedergabegerät zwischen ipod classic, ipod touch bzw, iphone gibt

ich frage mich nur, wie ich das am besten mache. einfach bestellen, testen und wieder zurückschicken o.Ä.?


----------



## HAWX (30. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich nur, wie ich das am besten mache. einfach bestellen, testen und wieder zurückschicken o.Ä.?



Das wäre eine Möglichkeit 
Alternativ mal im Laden fragen, ob du das mal testen darfst.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (31. Oktober 2011)

ok ihr hattet Recht. ich habe heute die Beats an meinem ipod bei saturn getestet und bin nicht gerade begeistert.^^

die andern vorschläge von euch kann ich leider nicht antesten. Könnt ihr mir nochmal eure Meinungen zu den jeweilgen KH sagen?

Wie gesagt, meine neuen Kh sollen, klein, ohrumschliessend ganz schick aussehen und vorallem mächtigen bass haben.


----------



## HAWX (31. Oktober 2011)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gesagt, meine neuen Kh sollen, klein, ohrumschliessend ganz schick aussehen und vorallem mächtigen bass haben.



Also dann könnte der Ultrasone HFI-580 vielleicht was sein. Ohrmuscheln sind normal groß, wie ich finde ist der KH optisch auch ganz nett und klanglich bassbetont aber sonst recht ausgewogen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2011)

ich finde auch die shure ultrasone sehen echt nice aus.

*SHURE SRH-750 DJ die sehen auch fett aus.*



welchen soll ich nehmen. oder klingen alle beide richtig gut?


----------



## Madz (17. November 2011)

Meine Gebetsmühler läuft heiss, wenn ich dir noch öfter sagen muss, daß du probehören *musst*.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (17. November 2011)

gut und wo kann man kh bestelltn und sie ihne kosten wieder zurückschicken? zalando?

ich habe kein laden in der umgebung wo man probehören könnte.


----------



## Madz (17. November 2011)

Thomann Cyberstore


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (22. November 2011)

gibts noch andere online händler, bei denen das zurückschicken nix kostet?


----------



## Madz (22. November 2011)

Ja, jeder Händler in Deutschland, bei dem du eine Rücksendung mit mindestens 40€ Warenwert tätigst.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (23. November 2011)

ich frag deswegen, weil ich bai amazon mal das porto(was nich gerade wenig war^^) bezahlen musste beim zurückschicken.

Wobei ich glaube, dass produkt lag knapp unter 40€^^.

naja ich werde mir mal die shure 780 DJ bestellen, mal schauen ob ich die geil finde


----------



## blauebanane (23. November 2011)

Würde aber noch einen zum Vergleich bestellen, der KH wird der vermutlich eh gefallen . Bei zweien kannst du zumindest deinen Favoriten wählen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. November 2011)

die 
*Ultrasone HFI 580 finde ich bei thomann leider nicht. oder kann man die bei amazon auch problemlos bzw. kostenlos wieder zurückschicken?
*


----------



## Madz (25. November 2011)

Ja, kann man.


----------



## Joseph345 (9. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

ich war bischen am surfen und bin zufällig auf diese Seite gekommen (Rabatt 60%-Beats By Dre, Monster Beats, Beats Kopfhörer Online Shop!).

Ich denke, dass ich wahrscheinlich in diesem Thread falsch bin...aber ich frag einfach mal und schau was kommt.

Was denkt ihr über diese Seite, kann man da ohne Probleme was bestellen, oder soll ich lieber die Finger davon lassen?
Wenn jetzt einer meint er kann schreiben...uuuhuuu, sieh mal im google nach...kann ich ihn sofort beruhigen, dass hab ich...und es gibt nix, außer bewertungen für die Homepage. Wenn jemand was anderes hat, kann er es mir ruhig schicken.


----------

